
Your iPhone is worth $108 less each year you own it - caution
https://www.zdnet.com/article/your-iphone-is-worth-108-less-each-year-you-own-it/
======
taksintikk
Percentage wise that like 15-20%? That doesn’t seem that bad actually.
Especially for hardware.

I wonder what the number is for the top of the line Android devices.

